# Help with my new italian 92FS!



## delta1970 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone!
My one day old italian made Beretta 92FS has a machined dimple in the frame shelf next to where the trigger reset spring rests, is this normal? I attached a link to a pic. Never seen this before!

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=31527&d=1206765800


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Mine has the slit but not the dimple..post it over at www.Berettaforum.net


----------

